# What did Graeme Souness say in studio to merit apology?



## zxcvbnm (13 Jun 2010)

I just turned on covergae by rte - they were on an ad break.marks before teh break.

DarrAGH MOLONEY came on after teh break and straight away said he would like to apologiose in case any viewers took offenece from graemes remarks before teh break.

What did graeme say?


----------



## mtk (13 Jun 2010)

That Scotland should be there


----------



## mathepac (13 Jun 2010)

That England were great.


----------



## carpedeum (13 Jun 2010)

Who cares? However, he knows his stuff and doesn't allow Dunphy act the gasbag and launching Gilesey platitudes all the time!


----------



## silvermints (13 Jun 2010)

zxcvbnm said:


> I just turned on covergae by rte - they were on an ad break.marks before teh break.
> 
> DarrAGH MOLONEY came on after teh break and straight away said he would like to apologiose in case any viewers took offenece from graemes remarks before teh break.
> 
> What did graeme say?


 
The panel were discussing Vidic and he said something along the lines of ' he was raped, sorry taken apart by Torres in a game at Old Trafford'.


----------



## RMCF (13 Jun 2010)

I like Graeme, but its sad to see him slag off the vream of the EPL on RTE, but then crawl up their backsides when he's on Sky TV.


----------



## Staples (14 Jun 2010)

RMCF said:


> I like Graeme, but its sad to see him slag off the vream of the EPL on RTE, but then crawl up their backsides when he's on Sky TV.


 
Yeah, it blows his credibility.  

Also, it only seems like he condescends to "do" RTE when Sky have nothing to offer.  he's not that good that RTE should be willing to feed off his scraps.

Plus he's bonkers.


----------



## silvermints (14 Jun 2010)

Heres what all the fuss is about only in Ireland

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsNvbpSMujg


----------

